# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Cili eshte libri juaj i preferuar?

## CRO

*Cili nder librat qe keni lexuar eshte i preferuari juaj?* (Mund te keni edhe me shume se nje liber te preferuar...)
Nese mundeni, shkruani edhe dy-tre rreshta se pse ju pelqen libri qe keni zgjedhur.

----------


## Busy Girl

liber fantastik  eshte bere edhe film mezi pres ta shoh. tregon jeten e nje gruaja qe vuan nga amnezia, tregon se si perballet ajo cdo dite me fletet bosh te trurit te saj, tregon se sa te pashpirt mund te jene njerezit dhe si luajne me kujtesen e nje mendjeje "bosh"

----------


## CRO

> [...]liber fantastik  eshte bere edhe film mezi pres ta shoh. tregon jeten e nje gruaja qe vuan nga amnezia, tregon se si perballet ajo cdo dite me fletet bosh te trurit te saj, tregon se sa te pashpirt mund te jene njerezit dhe si luajne me kujtesen e nje mendjeje "bosh"


Ma ha mendja se titulli thote pikerisht kete. Nuk duhet te fle sepse nese fle i fshihet memorja qe ka grumbulluar gjate dites dhe me pas duhet te rifilloj githcka nga e para... (?). 

Ndersa une libri i fundit qe lexova ishte nje i Milton Friedmanit, ekonomist amerikan. Lexoj gjera ekonomike, me teper te filozofise ekonomike, ne kohen e lire (vetem ne kohen e lire!); kete librin e tij ma keshilluan ca shoke. 
*Milton Friedman & Rose Friedman  - Free to Choose: A Personal Statement*.  Nuk ma ha mendja te jete perkthyer ne shqip.

Ndersa nder librat e mi te preferuar, ai qe me vjen nder mend tani eshte nje liber qe e kam lexuar keto muajt e fundit dhe qe nuk besoj se do te mund te lexoj me libra me te mire se ai. Ne kete rast bie dakord me ata qe thone se eshte nje liber qe te ndryshon jeten. 
*"Revolta e Atlasit" nga Ayn Rand*, eshte perkthyer shqip nga Amik Kasoruho keto vitet e fundit. I perbere nga tre vellime, rreth 1000 faqe. Roman filozofik, ekonomik, politik. Por asnje nga keto tema nuk trajtohet sic mund te mendoj ndonje. Brenda ka fantashkence, ka dashuri por jo ne kuptimin klasik, ka idealizem.

Ajo qe do te keshilloja une, per ate qe do te informohet per kete liber, eshte qe me pare te lexoj nje tjeter liber po te se njejtes autore. *Burimi i jetes - nga Ayn Rand*, edhe ky i perkthyer ne shqip keto vitet e fundit.

----------

Randal (15-07-2014)

----------


## Busy Girl

Mua me pelqejne romanet qe kan histori te verteta te jetes librat shkencor filozofik nuk par i preferoj. Me kan terhequr shume edhe vellimet e Brunilda Zllamit kam lexuar  nja 4 vepra shume te bukura .

----------


## CRO

Brunilda Zllami nga sa di une shkruan letersi, nga ajo qe quhet artistike; pak ka te beje me "historite e verteta". Jane me se shumti romane artistike, romantike le te themi. (Nga keto romanet artistike, nje qe me ka pelqyer ka qene *Zemra e erresires - Xhozef Konrad*)
Te mos keqkuptohemi, nuk ka gje te keqe te lexosh romane artistike!  :ngerdheshje:  Une e kam pak nga natyra qe nuk me pelqejne llafet, por me pelqejne me shume dijet ekzakte.  :buzeqeshje: 


Megjithate, librat me siper i thash per vete. I pari ishte ai qe kam lexuar se fundi, para nje muaj. Ndersa ai i dyti ai qe me pelqen me shume nga te gjithe ata qe kam lexuar deri me sot.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elian70

Il Fulgore Della Belleza (Prushi i Bukurise) - Anton Nike Berisha

La Cattedrale Gotica - Interpretim i romances Karpa te Martin Camaj - i shkruar nga motra ime

Alter-native Othello (Scrittura, traduzione, riscrittra) - i shkruar nga motra ime

----------


## JuliusB

Nga librat shqiptare me ka pelqyer dhe mendoj se eshte nder te preferuarit e mi Nata e Ustikes. Nuk e di pse me pelqeu.
Thjesht e lexova me nje fryme. Me "rrembeu". Nga te huajt deri para pak kohesh i "preferuari" ishte Ssimboli i Humbur i Dan-it.
Por tani e kuptoj qe ky liber eshte thjesht nje liber per te kaluar kohen. Nuk eshte 
se fiton dicka.
Shume me ka pelqyer Alkimisti i Celhos (shume frymezues) , Himni nga Ayn Rand por me i vecanti dhe ndoshta i preferuari eshte Keshilla per Jeten nga
Shopenhaueri. Ky i fundit ti kthen te gjitha mendimet dhe idealet kokposhte.
Liber mendjehapes i pershkruar me 2 fjale. 
Per momentin po lexoj Lufta dhe Paqja e Tolstoit .

----------


## Lexuesi_

Koheve te fundit jam ka lexoj me shume librin e zucebergut Facebook titullohet eshte shume terheqes atraktiv  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Cerebro

Librat e Ismail Kadaresë.

----------


## Prudence

Po zgjedh "Konti i monte kristos".

E kam lexuar qe ne gjimnaz...ngaqe ishte goxha i gjate( 4 vellime) jam perfshire koke e kembe ne te dhe me ka lene mbresa, shume fare. Dhe doja ta besoja si histori te vertet.

Ne pergjithsi m'ka pelqyer Remark, por akshe akshe une nuk krijoj idhuj as ne muzik as ne filma askund....pelqej cdo gje te bukur dhe nuk dua ti ndaj me vende.

----------


## Busy Girl

shume i bukur liber mbi jeten reale te grave ne lindje vertet trondites

----------


## st.etien

Jean Pol Sarter te gjith librat e ti qe jane perkthyer te mrekullueshtem

----------


## ms13

ku  mund  ta  gjej  librin KOMITETI I 300-VE ,.  me  ble  a  mund te me ndihmoj dikushh

----------


## WesternBlot

Nje nga librat qe e kam lexuar qe kur isha adolishent dhe qe vazhdoj akoma te gjej veten time ne te jane "Iluzionet e humbura" nga Balzak.

----------

martini1984 (11-10-2015)

----------


## martini1984

Ulrich Wickert: Der Ehrrliche ist der Dumme(I ndershmi eshte budallai ose idioti me drejt).
Über den Verlust der Werte(Mbi humbjen e vlerave).
As me shume dhe as me pak,Zoteria ne fjale ka qene spikeri,folesi ose dhenesi i lajmeve ne kanalin e pare shteteror gjerman.
Liber qe do vazhdoj ta lexoj me shume kersheri,qe ta kuptoj se per cfare e ka fjalen AI.
Relax per sot si e djele qe eshte.

----------

